# Baffle step question



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a problem. My room setup requires one of the fronts to be near a side wall(~10" away) so it will need less BSC. What way would you design for the one that needs BSC or the other that needs less BSC. Would it be a mistake to use different BSC circuits and customize to the needs of each speaker. Also while I get the concept of BSC where in the XO does it go. Is it a seperate leg or is built in somewhere else


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

IMO, design your systems for best stand-alone performance. If this means you need BSC design it for the way the speakers are built, not for the anomalies of the room. You want both L and R to sound alike. Then, after you place them in your room, you can add whatever is necessary by way of EQ and level control and room treatments to correct for those deficiencies. But don't try to compensate in the speaker design itself unless you are building them into the wall and they will never have any chance of being moved. A BSC filter, if one is used, goes in series with the crossover network, generally as the first set of elements after the input.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

perfect thanks


----------

